# TELEVISION DOCUMENTARY Seeking DWA Owners



## tashadancona (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi there,

I work for a television production company and looking to speak to owners of DWAs.

Would love to know how and what it takes to look after these extraordinary animals, so if you have a spare minute please let me know!

You may text / call me on 07917707706 or send me over your email address so I can reach you from my work account.

Thank you!

Tasha


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Unfortunately Tasha most DWA keepers like to keep their business private and as such may not be forthcoming in regard to your request. 

That's just the way DWA keepers in the main are..


----------

